# Hello and help from Mass.



## Hawkbower (Aug 27, 2016)

I had been thinking about getting into Bee Keeping for some time. This year I built a bar top hive and was trying to attract a wild swarm with scents and bees wax . Well yesterday my neighbor walks into the yard and tells me his hive split and do i want the swarm. So I say yes and we install the swarm into the hive. Today they seem happy lots of going back and forth etc. My concern is this late in the season will they have enough time to make enough honey to see them through the winter? What to do to help them? Any advice would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

In Ma. Good luck. Odds of them drawing comb and storing enough for winter are pretty slim. You can feed like crazy and hope. Drawn comb would be a huge help. 
In My opinion your odds would increase in a Langstroth nuc. Simply because they are vertical and smaller. Then transfer to the top bar in the spring.


----------



## Hawkbower (Aug 27, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> In Ma. Good luck. Odds of them drawing comb and storing enough for winter are pretty slim. You can feed like crazy and hope. Drawn comb would be a huge help.
> In My opinion your odds would increase in a Langstroth nuc. Simply because they are vertical and smaller. Then transfer to the top bar in the spring.


Drawn comb ?? What to feed them ... just sugar water?

Love your name 

and Thanks


----------



## GZB (Jan 29, 2013)

NW Mass and an August start are not the best of circumstances. Feed 2:1 and devise a strategy to keep them protected from the weather. Research mountain camp feeding as it applies to top bar hives. If you make the effort, I'm sure it CAN be done. It makes no sense to NOT try!


----------



## Hawkbower (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh I will try my best.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. No experience with top bar hives, but I've hived small, Fall (even September) swarms in Langstroth nucs and gotten them through Winter. I had frames of empty comb and of honey to add though, plus an Alabama Winter doesn't compare to a MA winter. You can only try and do your best. Any chance you can get comb (bars) or frames of comb from your buddy and start in a Lang Nuc then transfer to the top bar in the Spring like tenbears suggested? Good luck.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

